# Congratulazioni

## bsolar

"Dov'è il Moderatore?" chiese bsolar.

"Quale?" risposero gli utenti.

"Come quale!? Quello che vi ho mandato ieri! Dove l'avete messo?"

"Noi non l'abbiamo visto!" dissero gli utenti scuotendo le loro testoline.

"Forza ragazzi, non fate i cretini, tiratelo fuori, che fine gli avete fatto fare?"

"Boh!" rispose koma sgranocchiando un grosso femore.

bsolar sospettò qualcosa ma non disse nulla. Poco dopo esclamò seccato: "Ok, ve ne do un altro, ma questo è l'ultimo!"

 :Razz: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> "Dov'è il Moderatore?" chiese bsolar.
> 
> "Quale?" risposero gli utenti.
> 
> "Come quale!? Quello che vi ho mandato ieri! Dove l'avete messo?"
> ...

 

Mamma mia cosa puo fare il caldo!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Mamma mia cosa puo fare il caldo!
> 
> 

 

Ho il sospetto che non capiate la sottile allusione alla promozione di cerri...  :Confused: 

----------

## leon_73

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> "Dov'è il Moderatore?" chiese bsolar.
> 
> "Quale?" risposero gli utenti.
> 
> "Come quale!? Quello che vi ho mandato ieri! Dove l'avete messo?"
> ...

 

Mi sembra un'ottima scelta... Spero solo che questo sia un po' piu' grassoccio. L'ultimo era solo pelle e ossa, e le ossa sappiamo chi se l'e' prese   :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## leon_73

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho il sospetto che non capiate la sottile allusione alla promozione di cerri... 

 

Io l'avevo visto, Io l'avevo visto, pappappero.   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## shev

Mi unisco ai complimenti, direi che s'è meritato la promozione a pieni voti!  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 :Very Happy: 

Beh, che dire... sinceramente GRAZIE a bsolar e a m.mascherpa per la promozione...

Sinceramente non me lo sarei mai aspettato, anche perche' frequento il forum per passione, quindi non mi sentivo "meritevole" di tanto...  :Embarassed: 

Ad ogni modo... GRAZIE, sincero... a tutti...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Peach

yoooo!!! 

grande cerri  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

Sgranocc sgranocc e che cavolo potevi dirmelo prima, ciomp ciomp, Cacchio di femori mi si incastrano fra i denti.

Cerri se lo sapevo prima ti facevo un regalino.. vabbho auguri  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

auGURU cerry

----------

## codadilupo

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   
> 
> Ho il sospetto che non capiate la sottile allusione alla promozione di cerri...  
> 
> Io l'avevo visto, Io l'avevo visto, pappappero.    

 

Ehh, ma solo io ho visto la citazione   :Mr. Green:  .

Coda, che ne approfitta per fare il primo post.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Complimenti Cerri!!

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non mi ero accorto della promozione quindi complimenti. Una promozione piu' che meritata. Ora abbiamo due moderatori eccellenti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E il prossimo sara' S.....?

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Coda, che ne approfitta per fare il primo post.

 

Benvenuto tra noi, magari nel marasma dei festeggiamenti per Cerri non ti si notava, quindi sottolineo (e saluto)!  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> Coda, che ne approfitta per fare il primo post. 
> 
> Benvenuto tra noi, magari nel marasma dei festeggiamenti per Cerri non ti si notava, quindi sottolineo (e saluto)! 

 

Hola codadilupo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

Complimenti cerri, benvenuto Coda, w Gentoo e w la f...

----------

## _Echelon_

complimentoni cerri !  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Complimenti Cerri!

Con tutto l'aiuto che dai a tutti, su qualunque argomento, te lo sei davvero meritato!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

sono in ritardo? complimenti a cerri, potri aggiungere che era un atto dovuto  :Laughing: 

----------

## paolo

Complimenti cerri.

E GUAI A CHI SE LO MANGIA!  :Very Happy: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## baudolino

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Complimenti Cerri!
> 
> Con tutto l'aiuto che dai a tutti, su qualunque argomento, te lo sei davvero meritato! 

 

Parole sante !!  :Smile: 

Un benvenuto nell' arena anche a codadilupo!  :Wink: 

PS. Anche da parte mia un voto personale anche per S...

----------

## koma

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Complimenti cerri.
> 
> E GUAI A CHI SE LO MANGIA! 
> 
> ByEZz,
> ...

 Slurp ... allusioni?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Complimenti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Questo post e' la dimostrazione di quanto sia diversa (e di conseguenza quanto elevato sia il mio relativo apprezzamento) la "comunità" gentoo.

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Mi sembra un'ottima scelta... Spero solo che questo sia un po' piu' grassoccio. L'ultimo era solo pelle e ossa, e le ossa sappiamo chi se l'e' prese

 

Grazie!

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Mi unisco ai complimenti, direi che s'è meritato la promozione a pieni voti!

 

Grazie!

 *Peach wrote:*   

> yoooo!!! grande cerri

 

Grazie!

 *koma wrote:*   

> Cerri se lo sapevo prima ti facevo un regalino.. vabbho auguri 

 

Grazie!

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> auGURU cerry

 

Grazie!!!  :Smile: 

 *Coda wrote:*   

> Coda, che ne approfitta per fare il primo post.

 

Grazie, e benvenuto!!!

 *JavoMozzi wrote:*   

> Complimenti Cerri!! 

 

Grazie!

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non mi ero accorto della promozione quindi complimenti. Una promozione piu' che meritata. Ora abbiamo due moderatori eccellenti.

 

 :Embarassed:  Grazie!

 *benve wrote:*   

> Complimenti cerri

 

Grazie!

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> complimentoni cerri!

 

Grazie!

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Complimenti Cerri!
> 
> Con tutto l'aiuto che dai a tutti, su qualunque argomento, te lo sei davvero meritato!

 

 :Embarassed:  Grazie!

 *almafer wrote:*   

> sono in ritardo? complimenti a cerri, potri aggiungere che era un atto dovuto

 

 :Embarassed:  Grazie!

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Complimenti cerri.
> 
> E GUAI A CHI SE LO MANGIA!

 

Grazie!

 *baudolino wrote:*   

>  *BlueRaven wrote:*   Complimenti Cerri!
> 
> Con tutto l'aiuto che dai a tutti, su qualunque argomento, te lo sei davvero meritato! 
> 
> Paole sante !!

 

 :Embarassed:  Grazie!

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Complimenti

 

Grazie!

In sostanza... un clamoroso fotonico gigante grazie a tutti... 

E' bello essere in questo forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> In sostanza... un clamoroso fotonico gigante grazie a tutti... 
> 
> E' bello essere in questo forum 

 

Ecco, ora vedi di lavorare.

Ad es, questa thread non sarebbe bello metterla come sticky o annuncio almeno per un po'?

Questa ha [OT], questa no, io direi o tutte o nessuna, come ci regoliamo?

Questa e questa sono simili, non è che una si qualifica come Dup? E dato che è lo stesso utente che le ha postate non è il caso di mandargli un PM spiegandogli quanto sono dolorosi i nostri metodi di tortura?

Ecc. ecc...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## koma

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   In sostanza... un clamoroso fotonico gigante grazie a tutti... 
> 
> E' bello essere in questo forum  
> 
> Ecco, ora vedi di lavorare.
> ...

 

...'stardo

----------

## Ginko

I miei complimenti... e una domanda: quando cambi l'avatar  :Wink: 

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ecco, ora vedi di lavorare.

 

 :Sad: 

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ad es, questa thread non sarebbe bello metterla come sticky o annuncio almeno per un po'?

 

Fatto.

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Questa ha [OT], questa no, io direi o tutte o nessuna, come ci regoliamo?

 

Modificato come da prassi.

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Questa e questa sono simili, non è che una si qualifica come Dup?

 

Hai ragione... Allora, KOMA, quando hai da dire qc su post gia' aperti... sopratutto da te stesso  :Very Happy: , utilizza quelli! (ma che figure mi fai fare, kooomaaaaa!)

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> E dato che è lo stesso utente che le ha postate non è il caso di mandargli un PM spiegandogli quanto sono dolorosi i nostri metodi di tortura?

 

No, i nostri metodi di tortura, che sto imparando questi giorni, devono rimanere segreti... sennò dov'e' il fascino dell'Olympus??????  :Very Happy: 

(koommmaaaaa, e' chiaro?!?!!?!?)

----------

## cerri

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> I miei complimenti...

 

Gracias!

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> e una domanda: quando cambi l'avatar 

 

mmmhhhh non ti piace? gente strana

----------

## dnix

bravo cerri!

talmente disponibile che mi ha risposto anche in privato per risolvere dei problemi con mozilla! ancora grazie!

----------

## teknux

complimenti cerri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## diaspron

...Primo post per me con i miei complimenti per Cerri...

-------------

alcuni gia mi conoscono su irc...

Salutissimi 

diaspron  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao diaspron e benvenuto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ginko

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> e una domanda: quando cambi l'avatar 
> 
>  *Cerri wrote:*   mmmhhhh non ti piace? gente strana 

 

ROTFL  :Smile: 

Non e' che non mi piace e' che non corrisponde alla realta'... non ti ci vedo a sbattere la testa al muro per un problema di Linux   :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## bsolar

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Non e' che non mi piace e' che non corrisponde alla realta'... non ti ci vedo a sbattere la testa al muro per un problema di Linux  

 

Infatti la testa di cerri è una vittima dell'installazione di Exchange e migrazione a win2k.

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Infatti la testa di cerri è una vittima dell'installazione di Exchange e migrazione a win2k.

 

Confermo... che brutti ricordi...

A proposito, bsolar, da te come e' andata a finire?

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A proposito, bsolar, da te come e' andata a finire?

 

La rete ethernet stenta per oscuri problemi con gli switch (86 minuti per trasferire in locale il SP4, e il responsabile si rifuta di darci la password per riconfigurarli ed è due settimane che gli chiediamo almeno di venire a sistemare la cosa), un tecnico che ci mettono una settimana per installare un maledetto programma di archiviazione (e che mi riavvia il server 8 volte il primo giorno, m'intasa la bandwidth il secondo, e il terzo VIENE FERMATO IN DOGANA PERCHÈ NON HA I PERMESSI PER LAVORARE IN SVIZZERA e mi dice che potrà venire solo A SETTEMBRE!!), il capo che mi stressa perché vuole "lo screensaver con la bandierina volante con il nostro logo" come screensaver predefinito e "le icone degli appicativi office nella quicklaunch" mentre io sono occupato a testare l'installazione unattended con problemi di tutt'altro rilievo...

Sta andando tutto bene, grazie...

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> mentre io sono occupato a testare l'installazione unattended con problemi di tutt'altro rilievo...

 

Allora: okkio all'sp4 xche' e' un disastro... non e' una gufata ma un ralta'.

Per quanto riguarda il RIS, ti posso essere d'aiuto?

(stiamo andano un po' ot, credo che possiamo risponderci in PM).

----------

